# Gloom



## pinksugar (Aug 6, 2007)

I feel gloomy.

There's nothing that bad in my life right now.. like nothing obvious - but I feel gloomy.

I feel fat. My hair feels ugly and like it's in between styles. My face has broken out and looks awful. I have no makeup inspiration. My room is messy. I dont have time to exercise. I'm negative and whingey, and i don't know what to do or how to fix it.

Any ideas?


----------



## Solimar (Aug 6, 2007)

Feeling fat: drink lots of water = urinating a lot, which tends to make you feel lighter.

Hair: That's what hair ties are for!

Face: Wash it twice a day, put on some topicals like BP morning and night or use an aspirin mask.

Exercise: Go for a brisk walk after dinner.

For negativity or whiney-ness, take a nap when you can!

FEEL BETTER!!


----------



## nics1972 (Aug 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I feel gloomy. 
There's nothing that bad in my life right now.. like nothing obvious - but I feel gloomy.

I feel fat. My hair feels ugly and like it's in between styles. My face has broken out and looks awful. I have no makeup inspiration. My room is messy. I dont have time to exercise. I'm negative and whingey, and i don't know what to do or how to fix it.

Any ideas?

Has this been going on for a while ? Well, while my room/house isnt a mess, the rest of the things do sound like what I am feeling too and I have been diagnosed with depression. I have tons of makeup, but I have no inspiration to use it. I am a slob around the house. My face is fine, but I dont feel attractive within me. I am totally demotivated and I am doing what is necessary to exist. Sucks, doesnt it ? Maybe you should talk to a doctor if this has been going on for quite some time..


----------



## Ashley (Aug 6, 2007)

I think we all go through this. I think you should find some time and pamper yourself. Take a bubble bath or go to the spa. Then, when you are ready, put on some makeup. I think if you try that when you are in a better mood, you'll get better results. I think when you feel better, you look better.

Plus, you are SO cute! You should take a look at some of your FOTDs to see how cute you are.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh, I have these days too and I can't explain it. I'll just get sooooooooo down and I can't eat and I feel like crying and I'm just mad at the world. A little alone time or going out with girl friends def. help.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 6, 2007)

Sunshine always helps me get through days like that. Sometimes I just go out and sit on a blanket in the yard with my doggies





Hope you feel better soon


----------



## jessimau (Aug 6, 2007)

I know how you feel, Rosie. Do some things to treat yourself and just try to take it easy. Get as much sunlight as you can, I find that always helps me. I've been in a funk since I got laid off. This is my first day home with nothing to do and it sucks. I want to do a makeup trial run for my wedding m/u, but I feel like it would be a waste because I have nowhere to go and Chris won't be home until 9pm.



We can be gloomy together.



Feel free to PM me if you'd like someone to talk to.


----------



## Lia (Aug 6, 2007)

Isn't it because of the winter?


----------



## Nox (Aug 6, 2007)

Sometimes the winter season can exacerbate the situation, but by no means should you feel prisoner to it. I get Seasonal Affective Disorder every winter, but I choose not to take any meds for it. Non-medicated approach works for me. What I usually do is to avoid triggers, and do things that keep my endorphins high for a prolonged period (dancing, listening to music, exercise). Make it a point to be a little bit more of a busy-body than usual, and that can take the edge off somewhat.

When I'm feeling down about my looks, I don't rush to the mirror, or put makeup on, I just go wash my face, take a shower, maybe even wash my hair... even if I just did it recently, I go do it again. It makes me feel soooo much better to have some hot water on my skin. And go and put on some clean, comfy, warm clothes and feel "snuggly". It's quite therapeutic and it works 100% of the time for me (I won't be perfectly "fine", but I am at least functional enough to get some things done).


----------



## farris2 (Aug 7, 2007)

sounds like winter blues...is it cold there Rosie?


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 7, 2007)

it is cold.. but sunny. I also feel bad because I just cant stop myself from complaining about everything and everyone, lol. I feel like I'm just one big ball of negative energy that no one would want to be around.

Maybe it's a combo of winter, mild depression and me being a complainer.

Thanks for all your responses. I got out in the sun today, and I have a gift voucher for a manicure so I will go and pamper myself and maybe do some yoga or meditation.

I wonder how much reiki energy work costs? I bet I have major energy blockages!

You guys are so awesome, I feel better just by being here with all of you


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 7, 2007)

Sigh.

You and I share gloomy feelings. Haha.

It prolly does have to do with Winter Blues, even tho it's Sunny atm.

Make sure you do pamper yourself... go watch a film at the cinema.

It's downtime for yourself and also time to unwind.

Go shopping!

Prolly going to a MA and having them do you over would be good too.

I love just looking at makeup and clothes... its totally a mood lifter.

Drink smoothies too. Haha, an alternative to ice cream. Haha, I dunno what Im saying.

Do it, and come back with how you feel


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 7, 2007)

Awww hun, it sucks when you feel like that, I just had a period of time of that only a couple of weeks ago, it sucks hey





Go get your manicure, after a little pampering, you'll feel a million bucks! Too bad we don't live closer, I'd give you a facial to cheer you up!


----------



## beautynista (Aug 7, 2007)

I feel you! I'm going through that right now. A manicure/pedicure can help alleviate some of it me thinks!


----------



## Annia (Aug 7, 2007)

I feel that way sometimes, right before or around my period--then it goes away quickly.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 7, 2007)

hey, I feel the same way! LOL It must be the time of year or something. Once in a while I get depressed for no good reason and I just complain!


----------



## SierraWren (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey, there are just some people I can't stand to think of suffering at all, and you're one of them.



Just seems like it shouldn't be legal!



But I guess everyone gets the blues and, for most of us, it passes. The posts before mine are full of wonderful suggestions;all I'd add is that if this apathy/unhappiness persits for, say, another month or so, you might want to try an antidepressant, just to see if it makes any difference in your mood. Most people who go on them get off them after a time, they don't get hooked or anything, and they are the only reason I, personally, am alive right now--not to sound absurdly dramatic!



(Like Hamlet, or something, lol.) Besides, you're such a beautiful, spunky, bright girl, I have no doubt you can beat this thing, either! (If you ever feel like talking, PM me, and please update us on the board.) Thanks.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks chickens. I'll try to do some exercise as well, since that creates endorphins



Still feeling kind of 'meh' but I have some ideas to fix it now so I feel more motivated and focused



I will definately update you all when I'm more perked!

and thank you all for your responses, you're such sweet ladies! luvs yas all!


----------



## Jesskaa (Aug 8, 2007)

Pretty much what everbody else says.

But im usually not a suggestion giver because i can see whats pretty obvious that you shouldn't have those problems.

Don't let your problems get to your head. Specially with how you feel about your body, your not fat. Even if you have acne, your face is still gorgeous.

&amp; your hair is still cute with the cut you got awhile back.

Now, take everyones suggestions and put them to use!

oh and you're boyfriend he's a cutie.



and you make a cute couple.


----------



## limelight (Aug 12, 2007)

get out and get some sunshine


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 12, 2007)

well.. i got out and got some sunshine.. I went bike riding with my bf. It was heaps of fun. My back tire is flat so I cant go again til my dad fixes it, but I would highly reccomend it to make you feel more perky. I'm going to keep cycling until my thights are fully hardcore and not flabberific






I figure if I feel better about myself physically then I wont feel so down in other areas. The hardest thing is to get off the sofa the first (and second and third!) times. But, it gets easier after that


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 12, 2007)

Sugar u r no way fat.


----------

